# ENDSPURT: Petition gegen PeTA JETZT unterzeichnen



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

Es war im AB schon Thema, aber zum Endspurt möchte ich die Petition nochmal nach oben holen. Bitte unterzeichnet und teilt fleißig. Dann schaffen wir rechtzeitig die 50.000 Unterschriften! 

https://www.dafv.de/referate/suessw...schaffung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta.html


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2019)

_"Jetzt kommt der Mist sogar hier"_, war mein erster Gedanke,
aber es ist mal wieder der DAFV, der auf einen fahrenden Zug aufspringt 
Allerdings fährt dieser Zug ins Nirgendwo...

In Artikel 17 des GG ist das Petitionsrecht geregelt.
Allerdings kann dieses Recht *nur* mit einer Eingabe an den Petitionsausschuss des Deutschen Bundestages oder den Landtagen geltend gemacht werden - nicht mit einer Petition auf einer der unzähligen Internetplattformen, wo jeder Mist gehypt wird, aber ganz schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Heisst, ob man da bei OpenPetition nun unterzeichnet oder eine Klowand bekritzelt,
hat dieselbe juristische und politische Relevanz!
_(stimmt nicht ganz, bei der Klowand ist es Sachbeschädigung, aber egal)_

Ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass diese Forderung samt Unterschriften irgendeinem Parlamentarier vorgelegt wird.
Oder auch nicht.
Es _muss_ sich jedenfalls niemand damit beschäftigen.
_(Meine These: das wird allenfalls von einem Hinterbänkler lächelnd angenommen und verschwindet schneller im Schredder als ein P€taner "Tierquälerei" schreien kann; und man wird nie wieder was von dem Mist hören. es enden täglich mehrere dieser Schwachsinns-Unterschriftensammlungen, glaubt jemand, das findet im BT noch irgendeine Beachtung?)_

Das wäre auf o.g. offiziellen Petitionsplattformen völlig anders. 
Da ist es auch egal, ob es 1, 5.000 oder 200.000 Unterschriften sind. Die Parlamentarier, die dies machen, beschäftigen sich auch dann noch mit den eingegebenen Petitionen, wenn jeder öffentliche Hype längst wieder verklungen ist.

Warum eigentlich 50.000 Unterschriften bei der OpenPetition?
Warum nicht 5.000 oder 500.000?
Erklär mir das einer bitte. 
Bei o.g. offizieller Plattform hätte die Zahl 50.000 eine besondere Bedeutung, bei diesem Murks nicht.
Und PS: wen beeindrucken im online-Zeitalter 50.000 online-Unterschriften?

Fragt sich auch eigentlich niemand, was der Bundestag überhaupt mit An- & Aberkennung von GM zu tun hat?
Exakt gar nix!

Das entsprechende Finanzamt ist zuständig, aber das muss sich nicht mit einer Petition beschäftigen. So etwas gibt es im Finanz- & Steuerrecht nicht!


Warum hängt sich dann der DAFV an diesen Müll dran?
Meine Vermutung: weil der Mist grad auf Facebook rotiert wie doof.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die lieben Funktionäre überhaupt peilen, welche Nicht-Bedeutung diese Petition hat - oder ob es ihnen scheissegal ist, hauptsache 'dabei sein' und Aktionismus vortäuschen.

Der DAFV könnte _-nein, *"müsste"*-_ so viel gegen P€ta unternehmen, z.B.
- eine eigene Petition auf der einzig richtigen Plattform https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/  starten
- endlich PR in allg. Medien betreiben und u.a. die Bevölkerung aufklären, wer P€ta ist und was deren Ziele wirklich sind
- nicht nur von "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" faseln, sondern auch endlich mal was machen, damit die Angelei stärker in der Gesellschaft vernetzt wird
- gegen P€ta klagen (s. Jagdverband, die LVs AVN/Bayern, private Anzeigen durch Angler, etc.)
- den von P€ta verklagten Anglern einen Rechtsbeistand stellen oder die Kosten übernehmen
- Gutachten zur Verwendung für solche Prozesse gegen Angler auf den Weg bringen
- endlich Lobbyismus in der Politik für Anglerinteressen betreiben; das ist die ureigenste Aufgabe eine Verbandes (und sie machen nix!)
- undundund

...aber sie haben ja ein tolles Formular und werben nun für eine fremde, sinnfreie Onlinepetition.

Georg, das ist erbärmlich!
Ich hätte von der Redaktion erwartet, dass sie mal genauer hinschaut, 
und nicht, dass sie sich dem Bütten-Gejubel auch noch anschließt. 
Ihr seid Journalisten, verdammt!


----------



## saza (14. August 2019)

Bitte nicht zu so einem Schwachsinn aufrufen. So verlierst du jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit Georg. Wer sich mit diesen Dingern schon mal auseinandergesetzt hat, weiß das es einfache Blendgranaten sind. Mehr nicht. Parallelen zum DAFV werden bei der Petition deutlich. Viel heiße  Luft, bringt nix und kann nix. Rest hat Kati ja schon dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

NABU, Bund, Greenpeace etc. bedienen sich dieser privaten online-Petition-Plattformen zur Unterschriftensammlung.
Es geht um Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit. Das bieten diese Plattformen, u.a. da diese ein breites Netzwerk darstellen. Diese Plattfomen gelten inzwischen Seismografen der Gesellschaft.
Wer immer noch nach der Hillfe der Politik schreit, wenn die Meinung gegen sich selbt wendet, verkennt Meinungsbildungsprozesse.
Unsere Anglergegner nutzen dies sehr geschickt und oft auch erfolgreich. Diese erkennen und kennen die verschiedenen Potenziale, die in diesen Petitions-Aktionen liegen.
Und gerade diejenigen, die immer kreinen, dass zu wenig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens der Angler stattfindet, sind immer die ersten, die dann ihre Bedenken bei Aktionen rausschrein.
Und so fahren uns unsere Gegner, medial kreativ und informiert nutzend, weiter und schneller davon ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

@ Kati: Bevor Du mir schlampige Recherche unterstellst, solltest Du Dich aber bitte selber vorher informieren, verdammt. Das, was Du sagst, ist nicht richtig. Art. 17 des Grungesetzes schreibt das Petitionsrecht fest. Die Petitionen müssen schriftlich vorgetragen werden und den Absender erkennen lassen. Die von Dir zitierte Seite des Bundestags ist EINE Möglichkeit, sozusagen ein Service des Bundestages. Der Weg ist aber nicht zwingend. 50.000 Stimmen deshalb, weil dann in der Regel öffentlich darüber beraten wird und der Eingabesteller Rederecht erhält. Vgl. u. anderem hier:  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petition

Ich finde, dass so eine Petition geeignet ist Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Oder ganz pragmatisch gesagt: Sie ist in der Welt und wenn die anvisierte Zahl an Unterstützern NICHT zustande kommt, wäre es ganz sicher schädlich. Nur, weil der DAFV nun auch dazu aufruft, ist die Sache noch lange nicht schlecht. Ich finde, da seid Ihr in Eurer Ablehnung des Verbandes echt verblendet und schüttet das Kind mit dem Bade aus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Jetzt kommt der Mist sogar hier"_, war mein erster Gedanke,
> aber es ist mal wieder der DAFV, der auf einen fahrenden Zug aufspringt
> Allerdings fährt dieser Zug ins Nirgendwo...
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du verstehst, wie in Deutschland auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen das Einbringen einer Petition funktioniert. openPetition ist eine Plattform, auf deren Basis sogenannte Sammelpetitionen erfasst werden können. Und die Zahl 50.000 ist das Quorum, ab dem eingereichte Sammelpetitionen im Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages behandelt werden müssen (für die konkrete Petition also tatsächlich nicht bindend, aber ab 50.000 kommt man auch auf Landesebene nicht drum herum).

Ist das von openPetition festgelegte Quorum erreicht, wird die Petition beim jeweils zuständigen Petitionsausschuss eingereicht und muss dort behandelt werden (sofern das von diesem Ausschuss festgesetzte Quorum nicht unterschritten ist, was bei 50.000 aber auszuschließen ist).

Rein rechtlich ist es völlig irrelevant, ob eine Petition über den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages eingereicht wird oder über openPetition. Einfach mal nachlesen: https://www.openpetition.de/blog/ratgeber/petitionsrecht/petitionsrecht-in-deutschland-bundesebene



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"_
> Fragt sich auch eigentlich niemand, was der Bundestag überhaupt mit An- & Aberkennung von GM zu tun hat?
> Exakt gar nix!
> 
> ...



Wo steht, dass der Bundestag Adressatat der Petition sein soll? Die Petition richtet sich nach meinem Verständnis an das Land BW und damit an die richtige Adresse.



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"_
> Das entsprechende Finanzamt ist zuständig, aber das muss sich nicht mit einer Petition beschäftigen. So etwas gibt es im Finanz- & Steuerrecht nicht!



Das betreffende Finanzamt untersteht dem Finanzministerium. Damit ist klar, wen die Petition adressiert.

NABU, BUND usw. nutzen openPetition sicher nicht, weil das alles nix bringt: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...e-gruenflaechen-fuer-leipzigerinnen-schuetzen


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. August 2019)

@Nachtrag: Und wenn Du Dir die Petition angeschaut hättest, wirst Du feststellen, dass sie sich eben NICHT an den Bundestag richtet, sondern ans Finanzamt Stuttgart. Also genau die STelle, die über die Gemeinnützigkeit entscheidet. Auch das ist übrigens über das Grundgesetz abgedeckt und formal genau der richtige Weg.

Sorry, Kati - ich bin immer für Kritik offen. Aber bitte, bitte sachlich und fundiert. Das, was Du oben geäußert hast, war echt Murks und kenne ich so von Dir gar nicht.

Edit: Da war Naturliebhaber jetzt schneller, ich lasse meinen Post trotzdem mal stehen. Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Finanzamt ist zuständig, aber das muss sich nicht mit einer Petition beschäftigen. So etwas gibt es im Finanz- & Steuerrecht nicht!



In der Sache:
Man kann sich an das Finanzamt mit einer Petition wenden und dieses MUSS sich dann damit befassen. Wenn nicht, dann  kann es auf dem Verwaltungsrechtsweg dazu gezwungen werden.

Siehe hierzu auch mein Posting:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/jetzt-reichts-avn-klagt-gegen-peta.346889/#post-4954062

Auch in anderem teile ich rein sachlich/fachlich nicht den Ausführungen des oben zitierten Postings, diese sind teils schon richtig erwidert worden.
In anderem teile die Ausführung inhaltlich nicht, das habe in einem Anschlussposting schon geschrieben.
In ganz anderen teile ich den Stil des Postings nicht.
Passt alles zusammen ...


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich ist es völlig irrelevant, ob eine Petition über den Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages eingereicht wird oder über openPetition. Einfach mal nachlesen: https://www.openpetition.de/blog/ratgeber/petitionsrecht/petitionsrecht-in-deutschland-bundesebene


Exakt da liegt ihr nun mal falsch.

Selbst in deinem Link wird das beschrieben:
_"Manche Landtage wie auch der Bundestag erkennen jedoch Unterstützerunterschriften von freien Plattformen nicht oder nur teilweise an." _


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Exakt da liegt ihr nun mal falsch.
> 
> Selbst in deinem Link wird das beschrieben:
> _"Manche Landtage wie auch der Bundestag erkennen jedoch Unterstützerunterschriften von freien Plattformen nicht oder nur teilweise an." _



Deshalb hat sich der Bundestag auch ausführlich mit der Qualität diverser außerparlamentarischer Petitionsplattformen, u.a. openPetition, auseinandergesetzt, um die Qualität sicherzustellen. Guckst du hier: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...54049a2bee879797b2e7/wd-3-219-15-pdf-data.pdf

openPetition würde meiner Meinung nach jeden Rechtsstreit wegen Nichtanerkennung gewinnen und mir ist auch kein derartiger Fall bekannt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

Über openPedition sind bereits viele Petitionen beim Bundestag erfolgreich eingereicht worden.
Erstaunlicher ist für mich das Unwissen, dass man auch an Behörden Petitionen richten kann, die diese dann behandeln müssen.
Dazu ist ein anderer Weg als der über den Petitionsausschusses des Bundestages notwendig.
Dieser wurde hier nun bestritten.

Ist aber nun mehrfach deutlich gesagt, sollte reichen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2019)

Ich finde es schade, dass die Anti DAFV Orthodoxen so destruktiv sind. Das habe ich, auch wenn ich viel nach wie vor richtig finde, schon früher  so gesehen und leider verharren sie in der Hassstarre. Interessant finde ich, dass das Netzwerk angeln relativ human gehalten ist.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. August 2019)

Ich denke Kati schreibt aus Erfahrung, denn es gab schon ähnlich gelagerte Petitionen, die im Sande verlaufen sind.

Diese Petition scheint mir äußerst unprofessionell angelegt zu sein, schaut man sich u.a. die Begründung an:

"
Dem angemeldeten Verein PETA die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen.
*Reason*
PETA überzieht Angel-Vereine, Jagdverbände und einzelne Personen mit Anzeigen. Vereine die sich laut Ihrer Statuten sehr wohl für den Tierschutz einsetzen und die Umwelt schützen. PETA wird durch Spenden finanziert Zudem kann man nicht Mitglied werden . Der Verein hat 9 Vollmitglieder und 2 wohnen davon im Ausland. Was passiert mit den Spenden?
"

Sehr, sehr mager .. klar gibt es auch NGO's die solche Plattformen benutzen - aber man vergleiche hier die Qualität, siehe der Link vom Naturliebhaber  in #6.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich denke Kati schreibt aus Erfahrung, denn es gab schon ähnlich gelagerte Petitionen, die im Sande verlaufen sind.
> 
> Diese Petition scheint mir äußerst unprofessionell angelegt zu sein, schaut man sich u.a. die Begründung an:
> 
> ...



Das sind doch exakt die Gründe, die es vom zuständigen Finanzamt zu überprüfen gilt. Weiteres wird eine Prüfung ergeben ...


----------



## torstenhtr (14. August 2019)

Das wurde doch schon mehrfach versucht, u.a. gab es einen entsprechenden Vorstoß der Jäger. Sorry, tut mir leid, mit so einer schlechten, eher peinlichen Begründung wird das nix.


----------



## Grünknochen (15. August 2019)

Das ist absolut richtig. Substantiell ist die Aktion im Maximum vergleichbar mit den bekannten ''Lanz muss weg'' oder ''Merkel muss weg'' Petitionen. Und schon die waren unterirdisch...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. August 2019)

.


----------



## GandRalf (15. August 2019)

Vielleicht erhellt ja auch ein Blick in die "Erfolge" der Petitionsplattform. Dort habe ich nicht eine Aktion gefunden, die in der Größenordnung und Art, auch nur ansatzweise mit der hier diskutierten vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Georg Baumann (15. August 2019)

Die Petition ist in der Welt. Es gibt sie. Und jetzt soll sie bitte zumindest auch die 50.000 Stimmen zusammenkriegen, alles andere wäre schädlich. Wir haben doch überhaupt nichts zu verlieren. Natürlich ändert diese Petition nicht von heute auf Morgen die Welt. Aber sie kann ein weiter Mosaikstein sein, um PeTA zu entlarven.


----------



## Grünknochen (15. August 2019)

Die Zahl der Unterstützer ist eh nicht relevant für die Erfolgsaussichten einer Petition. Auf die Substanz kommt es an. Hinzu kommt: Nur ein wirklich sehr geringer Teil von Petitionen erreicht ihr Ziel. Petitionen sind keine Rechtsbehelfe! Sie begründen lediglich einen Anspruch auf Antwort!
Im Grunde liegt der Sinn solcher Aktionen allenfalls darin, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen in der Hoffnung, dass sich die mediale Öffentlichkeit des Themas annimmt. Auch das wird aber (ua) nur dann geschehen, wenn die Sache zumindest ansatzweise professionell und vernünftig begründet ist...


----------



## kati48268 (15. August 2019)

Ich muss zugeben, es ist auch wirklich nicht einfach an klare Informationen zu kommen, welchen Status & welche Anerkennung freie Petitionsplattformen erfahren.
Nach weiterer Suche bleibe ich dabei: 
die Dinger haben eben nicht dieselbe rechtliche & politische Relevanz Bundes- & Landtage betreffend, all die von Georg genannten Regeln für Petitionen, können angewandt werden, müssen aber nicht. 
(Und der Bundestag ist einer der Adressaten der Petition, steht deutlich drin)

Noch weniger Informationen findet man über den Sachverhalt, 'Petitionen an Behörden', und alles sehr wenig handfest.
Ich bezweifle nicht im Geringsten, dass so etwas Aufmerksamkeit/Öffentlichkeit erregen kann, aber glaubt denn jemand ein Behördenleiter wird dadurch motiviert zu sagen, _"ok, da haben wir all die Jahre in unserer Bewertung Mist gebaut_..._"_?
Da liegt mit der Klageweg doch deutlich näher & erfolgversprechender!

Aber es ging mit bei meiner Kritik an dieser Aktion auch nicht primär darum, ob diese Plattform tauglich ist oder nicht!
*Ganz andere Dinge spielen doch eine viel größere Rolle*.

Wenn ich als Toilettenreiniger der Tankstelle nicht putze, 
dafür aber dir (nach Entrichtung der Benutzungsgebühr) 
ein Formular in die Hand drücke, auf dem du ankreuzen kannst ob das Klo zugeschissen, sehr zugeschissen oder komplett zugeschissen war,
für eine Unterschriftenaktion einer Nachbartankstelle für saubere Toiletten werbe,
sagst du mir doch auch nicht,_ "na, endlich macht er wenigstens irgendetwas"_.
Nein, du ziehst mich an den Haaren durch die Scheisse, weil ich meinen Job nicht mache.
Zu Recht.

Beim Bundesverband scheint das nicht so zu sein. Anscheinend hat man sich schon so sehr an das Nichtstun dieser organisation gewöhnt, dass Freude aufkommt, wenn sie sich die Mühe machen, einen kleinen Text auf der HP einzustellen, bei dem sie eine fremde Aktion gut heissen und bitten, diese zu unterstützen.
6 Jahre & dein zweistelliger Millionenbetrag an Anglerbeiträgen und das ist dann der Output, der positive Reaktonen hervorruft? Geht's noch?
Da ist es doch auch kein Wunder, dass die es gar nicht für nötig erachten, bei irgendwas wirklich tätig zu werden.

Das wäre tatsächlich zu tun:


kati48268 schrieb:


> - eine eigene Petition auf der einzig richtigen Plattform https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/  starten
> - endlich PR in allg. Medien betreiben und u.a. die Bevölkerung aufklären, wer P€ta ist und was deren Ziele wirklich sind
> - nicht nur von "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" faseln, sondern auch endlich mal was machen, damit die Angelei stärker in der Gesellschaft vernetzt wird
> - gegen P€ta klagen (s. Jagdverband, die LVs AVN/Bayern, private Anzeigen durch Angler, etc.)
> ...


Dann wäre es auch egal, ob sie noch irgendeine sinnhafte oder unsinnige Petition supporten oder nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Ein Blick in die Statistik der Petition ist interessant:

Die meisten Unterschriften kommen aus Bayern, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Niedersachsen.
Woher kommen die promten Stellungsnahmen bzw. Klagen gegen die jüngste PETrA Aktion? LV Bayern + AVN; richtig: Es gilt immer noch der Spruch: "Es gibt Macher und Mauler".

Interessant auch die Motivation der Teilnehmer: Sind selbst betroffen,  (32 %), können selbst in Zukunft betroffen sein (29 %) ... aber auch: fühle mich vernatwortlich (18 %)

Noch interessanter die "Dringlichkeit des Thema"
Meiste Antworten:
1) Helfe das Anliegen zu verbreiten
2) Versuche andere von dem Anliegen zu überzeugen

Letzteres ist besonders wichtig: Meinungsbildung, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
Es ist erschreckend, wie fest in den Köpfen immer noch das alte Bild steckt, ein Schlussergebnis ist das Ziel. Nein, nicht Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit ist der Erfolg an sich; der Erfolg ist der stattfindende Meinungsbildungsprozess.
Dies zeigt sich auch daran, dass nur 18 % der Teilnehmer dieser Petition über das Ergebnis an sich informiert werden wollen.

Substanziell ist alles in der Petition formuliert. Es ist eine Petition, keine Klageschrift. Der neueste Gewaltauf von PETrA ist nicht eingebracht, da der Start der Petition zeitlich davor lag.

Nur kurz zu den Jägern: Diese sehen die Diskussion zur Abschaffung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETrA  im Bundestag vom 13. Februar 2019 als Erfolg! Das Fazit der Jäger in ihren Veröffentlichungen ist, dass bereits nach Anhörung im Finanzausschuss klar geworden ist, dass PETrA eine Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht mehr bekommen würden. Die Jäger sehen es als Erfolg an, dass ein noch nie dagewesener Meinungsbildungsprozess und ein erkennbares Umdenken zu PETrA endlich stattgefunden hat. Aber was interessieren Jäger nun.

openPetition ermöglicht die aktive Diskussion zur Petition. Diese wird mitgelesen und fördert den Meinungsbildungsprozess. Es steht jedem hier frei, gegen PETrA, die das mitlesen wie auch Entscheidungstäger (das FA S liest mit), sich nun substanziell zu äußern und sich einzubringen.
"Machen statt maulen".

Hier ergibt sich nun die Chance für Angler über eine Petition diesen Prozess am Laufen zu halten und einig wenige hier versuche es mit teils abstrus falschen Statements zu kontakarieren. Die Motivation dieser wenigen hier ist ersichtlich und an sich keines Wortes mehr wert!
All die anderen sollten aber motiviert sein, zusammenzuhalten und als starke Gemeinschaft die zu unterstützen, die aus unseren Reihen etwas für unser Hobby unternehmen und wagen, den Kampf aufzunehmen.
Unterstützt die Macher und nicht die Mauler!


----------



## GandRalf (15. August 2019)

Welches sind die Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesländer? (NRW, Bayern, Baden-Würtenberg, Niedersachsen)!


----------



## Grünknochen (15. August 2019)

Toni, Deine Einschätzung sei Dir gegönnt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Welches sind die Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesländer? (NRW, Bayern, Baden-Würtenberg, Niedersachsen)!



Nimm die Ergebnisse prozentual zur Einwohnerzahl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. August 2019)

Ich  sehe Petitionen im allgemeinen als Kaugummi fürs Volk,  zumeist sind sie beschäftigt und es baut Spannungen ab.

Aber auch wenn Petitionen nicht zwingend auch zum einer Auseinandersetzung der Politik  mit dem Thema führen,  so zeigt es den Politikern auf, wie die Stimmungslage bei einem Teil der Bevölkerung ist.

Und wenn neben Anglern und Jägern  demnächst vielleicht Imker und Hundezüchter gegen PETA aufstehen, wird für politiker offensichtlich, wie das Volk tickt, ohne das diese zunächst viel Geld in Meinungsforschung stecken müssen.

Das hier wieder alles schlecht geredet werden muss, auf der anderen Seite nichtssagende 3 Zeiler in der Bildzeitung aber gefeiert werden sollen, lässt Objektivität vermissen.

Ich habe nun die Petition gezeichnet und meine Familie auch in die Richtung bequatscht.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es war im AB schon Thema, aber zum Endspurt möchte ich die Petition nochmal nach oben holen. Bitte unterzeichnet und teilt fleißig. Dann schaffen wir rechtzeitig die 50.000 Unterschriften!
> 
> https://www.dafv.de/referate/suessw...schaffung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta.html



Danke, hab unterschrieben.

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Ich werde die Petition nicht zeichnen. Die ist völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich werde die Petition nicht zeichnen. Die ist völlig sinnlos.



Nach fast zwei Wochen kommt von dir dieses erkenntnisreiche Posting.

Da hättest du uns ruhig früher erleuchten können.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Man kann keine Petition an ein Finanzamt richten. Die Petition ist eine Möglichkeit des Bürgers etwas in ein Parlament einzubringen, gehört also zur Legislativen. Das Finanzamt ist teil der Exekutiven. Auch insoweit ist die Petition völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man kann keine Petition an ein Finanzamt richten. Die Petition ist eine Möglichkeit des Bürgers etwas in ein Parlament einzubringen, gehört also zur Legislativen. Das Finanzamt ist teil der Exekutiven. Auch insoweit ist die Petition völlig sinnlos.



Verwaltungsrechtlich ist das doch möglich


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Wenn, dann finanzgerichtlicht aber auch da gibt es keine Petition. Eine Petition kann ausschließlich an ein Parlament gerichtet werden. Schon auf kommunaler Ebene gibt es keine Petition, weil die Stadträte keine Parlamente sind, sondern der Kopf der Verwaltung. Daher gibt es in den Räten auch keinen Petitionsausschuss. Es gibt dort einen Beschwerdeausschuss. Beschwerden kann jeder immer und überall gegenüber der Exekutiven erheben. Die Beschwerde ist das "TEIL" mit den drei "f": formlos, fristlos, fruchtlos

Fazit: 
Die Frist für die 50.000 Zeichner der Petition ist bereits im April abgelaufen (4 Wochen)
Der Petitionsausschuss wird sich schon alleine deshalb mit der Sache nicht befassen, weil der BT mit der Sache schon befasst ist und zwar derzeit der zuständige Finanzausschuss
Eine Petition an das Finanzamt ist rechtlich nicht möglich

Das Ganze ist heiße Luft und aus der wird der DAFV nicht einmal schaffen, diese PR-mäßig auszuschlachten. Dafür wurde vielen Anglern etwas vorgemacht und sie wurden für eine sinnlose Sache mobilisiert.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2019)

In der Tat bin ich auch kein Freund von Petitionen oder eben dieser Petition, weil sie nicht den Erfolg bringen kann, den viele sich erhoffen.

Aber drauf geschissen, denn ich finde es schön zu sehen, dass hier wenigstens Mal ein großer Teil der Angler zusammensteht. Und da kann ich nur hoffen, dass es medial wenigsten ein wenig den Zusammenhalt der Szene zeigt. Denn das scheint es wenn schon mein Bruder, die örtlichen Vereine oder andere Bekannte mir dazu Dinge geschickt haben.

Manches Mal muss man eben auch die nicht ganz so guten Dinge positiv sehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Dass der Sinn einer Petition einer privaten onlinePlattfom primär der Öffentlichkleitsarbeit der Petitenten dient und die demokratischen Mitwirkung in den Vordergrund stellt, diesbezüglich ein Diskussionsforum pro/contra darstellt und auch die Möglichkeit der Änderung der Petitionsbegründung ermöglich aus Erkenntisgewinn, wird von den Plattformanbietern so auch explizit zur Eröffnung einer Petition mitgeteilt. Dewegen auch die Verlängerung der Unterzeichnung bis zu 6 Monaten erklärt.
Wieso Offentlichkeitsarbeit? Dies erläutere ich hier jetzt nicht, obwohl mir scheint, dass einige wenige hier diese neue Art noch nicht richtig einschätzen können.
Dass Entscheidungsträger aus Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive diese Diskussionen ,aber mitlesen ist sicher und mir auch in diesem Fall persönlich bekannt. Man nimmt sowas schon ernst. Das ist inzwischen eine wichtige Quelle zur Meinungsbildung. 
PETrA war ja gerade auch in anderer Sache bezüglich unserem Hobby medial präsent, was wohl Öffentlichkeit auch hier nun  mobilisiert hat.

Ob sich der Bundestag mit dieser Petition beschäftigt, wird sich zeigen. Zur Kenntis wird diese sicherlich genommen. 
Der Ansatz, es liegt dort schon was vor, deshalb überflüssig, erscheint mir abstrus. Jede weiter Dokumentation und gar zunehmende Dokumentation eines Anliegens kann nur Unterstützung des bereits vorliegenden Anliegens sein. Auch hier erspare ich mir weitere Ausführung aus best practice beruhend auf aktuelle Lehre.

Eine Petition, hierzu reicht diese Petition aus, kann man an das Finanzamt stellen, wenn die "öffentlich Stelle" an der eingereicht wird, nicht zuständig ist, *muss *diese die Petition an die zuständige Stelle weiterreichen. Verwaltungsrecht!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. August 2019)

Hi,

nur so nebenbei: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut  >>> es haben bis jetzt 53.145 Personen die Petition unterschrieben. Die notwendige 50.000er Marke ist also geknackt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dass der Sinn einer Petition einer privaten onlinePlattfom primär der Öffentlichkleitsarbeit der Petitenten dient ...



Da überschätzt du die Reichweite einer solchen Petition aber ganz erheblich. Ohne flankierende PR-Maßnahmen, die der DAFV in der Vergangenheit noch nie auf die Kette bekommen hat, erreicht die Petition kaum mehr Leute, als die sie unterzeichnen. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Petition, hierzu reicht diese Petition aus, kann man an das Finanzamt stellen, wenn die "öffentlich Stelle" an der eingereicht wird, nicht zuständig ist, *muss *diese die Petition an die zuständige Stelle weiterreichen. Verwaltungsrecht!



Noch einmal: Man kann gegenüber dem Finanzamt keine Petition erheben und da wird auch nichts weitergeleitet. Petitionen können nur an die Petitionsausschüsse von Parlamenten gerichtet werden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Man kann gegenüber dem Finanzamt keine Petition erheben und da wird auch nichts weitergeleitet. Petitionen können nur an die Petitionsausschüsse von Parlamenten gerichtet werden.


*Alle sagten: Das geht nicht. Dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hat's gemacht.*
Sorry, ohne beleg ist deine Aussage nix nada nix..


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

Ich habe bereits mehrfach erläutert, warum ich - bei allen Bedenken - die Petition unterstütze. Ums ganz kurz und pragmatisch zu sagen: Sie ist in der Welt, ein Scheitern wegen zu weniger Stimmen wäre schädlich. Im Worst Case macht sie nichts kaputt, im besten Fall sorgt sie für Aufmerksamkeit. 
Es geht nicht darum, ob die formal wasserdicht ist, sondern darum, was man öffentlichkeitswirksam damit macht. Der Ball liegt nun tatsächlich beim DAFV. Das ist vielleicht kein Elfmeter, aber zumindest mal ein ganz guter Freistoß. Ich bin schon zufrieden, wenn der straff aufs Tor gedroschen wird. Wir dürfen gespannt sein!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Der Begriff Petition sollt hier mal verwaltungsrechtlich dargelegt werden; Art 17 GG


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Adressaten des Petitionsrechts sind „die zuständigen Stellen“ und „die Volksvertretung“. Volksvertretungen in diesem Sinne sind alle direkt vom Staatsvolk gewählten Repräsentationsorgane. Unter den Begriff der zuständigen Stellen fallen alle unmittelbar oder mittelbar staatlichen Stellen des Bundes und der Länder, die nicht vom Begriff der Volksvertretung erfasst werden. Anknüpfend an den Petitionsadressaten werden zwei Arten von Petitionen unterschieden: sog. Dienstpetitionen ( hier Finanzamt) und sog. Parlamentspetitionen (BT, LT).

zit. aus einer Stellungnahme des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes BT


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Begriff Petition sollt hier mal verwaltungsrechtlich dargelegt werden; Art 17 GG


Sinnlos. Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, das alles zu verlinken und zu belegen. Das ist ziemlich wasserdicht. Keine Stunde später habe ich dann gesehen, dass der gleiche Mensch, mit dem ich hier diskutiert habe, auf Facebook in seinen Kreisen exakt wieder dieselben falschen Annahmen verbreitet, die er hier widerlegt bekommen hat. Da gab's dann keinen Gegenwind, sondern Beifall. So funktioniert Meinungsbildung in sich selbst bestätigenden Zirkeln des Internets. Letztlich bleiben die Meinungsgruppen unter sich und man sucht instiktiv Bestätigung für seine Position. Ist wohl menschlich ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich werde die Petition nicht zeichnen. Die ist völlig sinnlos.



Dann halt nicht, trotzdem hat es einen symbolischen Charakter und seit langem bewegt sich eine anglerische Masse. Der ständige Kritikpunkt einer fehlenden Einigkeit wurde meiner Meinung nach widerlegt. Angler, Verbände, Foristen, Blogger, Journalisten halten zusammen, wenn Widerstand gefragt ist. Selbst der DAFV hat sich bewegt, in einem Tempo, welches ich nicht für Möglich gehalten hätte. Jedes Zeichen einer lebenden Gemeinschaft in diesen Tagen ist Gold wert.

Dann bist du halt kein Teil davon, who cares?!


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Zwei weitere Punkte:
1) Das Petitionsrecht beinhaltet einen Anspruch auf Entgegennahme, sachliche Prüfung und Bescheidung. Die Entscheidung selbst ist kein Verwaltungsakt, kann also nicht gerichtlich angefochten werden. Das Petitionsrecht ist kein Rechtsbehelf!
2) Die positive Entscheidung zu einer Parlamentspetition ist für die Exekutive nicht rechtsverbindlich ( Gewaltenteilung). Sie stellt lediglich eine Empfehlung dar. In Praxi erfolgt ihre Umsetzung allerdings fast immer über die exekutive Hierarchie (Ministerien).
3) Selbst wenn die Exekutive sich der Rechtsauffassung des Petenten anschließt, ist eine Korrekur der zugunsten eines Dritten per VA getroffenen Entscheidung nur im Rahmen der verfahrensrechtlichen Vorschriften insbesondere zu Rücknahme/ Widerruf von Verwaltungsakten möglich.

Anm:
Ich selbst habe beruflich viele Jahre auf seiten der Exekutive mit der Bearbeitung von Petitionen zu tun gehabt.
Außerhalb des eigentlichen Job's habe ich zwecks Durchsetzung der Rechte eines sehr guten Freundes, der als Folge eines Arbeitsunfalls sein linkes Bein verloren hatte, vom Petitionsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. Und zwar mit Erfolg. Das gesamte Verfahren hat sich über gut 4 Jahre hingezogen... Übrigens auf dem Hintergrund, dass sich zuvor ein Rechtsanwalt ohne jeden Erfolg um die Sache bemüht hatte.

In Summe erlaube ich mir deshalb die Einschätzung, dass der ohnehin eher seltene Erfolg einer Petition extrem von der rechtlichen Substantiiertheit des Vorbringens wie auch der Taktik des Verfahrens abhängt.

Hiervon unbenommen: Wunder gibt es immer wieder...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Adressaten des Petitionsrechts sind „die zuständigen Stellen“ und „die Volksvertretung“. Volksvertretungen in diesem Sinne sind alle direkt vom Staatsvolk gewählten Repräsentationsorgane. Unter den Begriff der zuständigen Stellen fallen alle unmittelbar oder mittelbar staatlichen Stellen des Bundes und der Länder, die nicht vom Begriff der Volksvertretung erfasst werden. Anknüpfend an den Petitionsadressaten werden zwei Arten von Petitionen unterschieden: sog. Dienstpetitionen ( hier Finanzamt) und sog. Parlamentspetitionen (BT, LT).
> 
> zit. aus einer Stellungnahme des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes BT


^
Sehr schön...

jetzt den Begriff der "zuständigen Stellen" studieren und konkretisieren (Grünknochen hat das dankenswerterweise schon zielführend gemacht mit der Zuordnung FA)

und als Zusatz, obwohl als nächste Sitzung kann das auch erfolgen, gleich in das Kapitel "Pflicht der zuständigen Stelle", wenn sie nicht zuständig für die eingereichte Petition ist, vertieft einsteigen

Sorry für den Ton, nicht jeder wird diesen nun einordnen können: Er ist ganz normal bei uns als vertraulicher Umgangston "Assignment" in der Lehre ...

PS:
In der Juravorlesung  LMU wird Art 17 GG auch in Legislativpetitionen und Verwaltungspetition unterschieden.

Anspruch des Petitenten: Entgegennahme der Petition, eine sachliche Prüfung und den Erlass eines Petitionsbescheides.

Aber in der sachlichen Prüfung wird nur mit der Petition auseinandergesetzt, es kann auch entschieden werden, der Petition nicht weiter nachzugehen.
Der Petitionsbescheid ist kein Verwaltungsakt, trifft keine verbindliche Regelung bezüglich des Sachverhaltes der Petition.


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Geht doch, alter Freidenker...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Geht doch, alter Freidenker...



aber schon immer doch


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Adressaten des Petitionsrechts sind „die zuständigen Stellen“ und „die Volksvertretung“. Volksvertretungen in diesem Sinne sind alle direkt vom Staatsvolk gewählten Repräsentationsorgane. Unter den Begriff der zuständigen Stellen fallen alle unmittelbar oder mittelbar staatlichen Stellen des Bundes und der Länder, die nicht vom Begriff der Volksvertretung erfasst werden. Anknüpfend an den Petitionsadressaten werden zwei Arten von Petitionen unterschieden: sog. Dienstpetitionen ( hier Finanzamt) und sog. Parlamentspetitionen (BT, LT).
> 
> zit. aus einer Stellungnahme des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes BT



Noch eine Verständnisfrage. Ich lerne auch gerne dazu: Im Falle der "Dienstpetition" spricht man doch im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch von einer Beschwerde oder sehe ich dies falsch. Anders als bei der Parlamentspetition bringt das erreichen von 50.000 Unterschriften bei der Dienstpetition auch keine Vorteile. Die Behörde muss sich unabhängig davon, ob sie von einem oder 50.000 erhoben wird mit ihr befassen. Da hier für 50.000 Unterschriften geworben wurde, ging es damit offenbar um eine Parlamentspetition.


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Versteh ich nicht. Wenn der Vogel an die Behörde geschickt wird, ist das ne Dienstpetition, und zwar unabhängig davon, wie viele Leute als Petenten bzw. Mitzeichner auftreten. Von mir aus nenn' es Eingabe oder Beschwerde ( solange Du das nicht mit dem prozessualen Begriff Beschwerde verwechselst). In jedem Fall gilt das FFF Prinzip... Und: Im Hinblick auf die beanstandete Entscheidung bist Du kein Verfahrensbeteiligter.
Ist das Teil an den Landtag adressiert, wird's ne Parlamentspetition. Ergo Legislative versus Exekutive. Übrigens die sehr viel attraktivere Variante. Insbesondere dann, wenn man auf Behördenebene gleichzeitig einen hässlichen Virus platziert.
Machst Du beides, auch gut... Von mir aus nenn' es dienstliche Parlamentspetition.

Ich hatte im Fall meines Freundes ne Parlamentspetition als One Man Show ( übrigens der Normalfall) und parallel dazu auf exekutiver Ebene ein Verfahren nach § 44 SGB-X, watt ne ganz andere Nummer als ne schlappe Dienstpetition ist, weil man in dieser Variante Verfahrensbeteiligter ist. Die Kombi war echt geil...

By the way: Die magische Zahl 50.000 hat auf parlamentarischer Ebene nur etwas mit öffentlicher Verhandlung, Einladung und Rederecht zu tun. Spätestens da wird's richtig eng, wenn man nicht fit im Thema ist...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Noch eine Verständnisfrage. Ich lerne auch gerne dazu:



Na da bin ich ja doch etwas beruhigt:  Dachte schon du bist der klassiche Jurist, der bis zum Tode vertritt: Was ich nicht kenne oder nicht verstanden habe, das gibt es nicht!

Freut mich, dass mein Vorgehen, das eigentlich dich und nicht Grünknochen zum Nachstudium anregen sollte, dir Wissenszugewinn bringt und hoffe, du wirst nun meine Einlassungen, dass selbstverständlich eine Petition an das Finanzamt möglich ist, auch wenn dies sogar anscheinend Juristen unbekannt ist. Zu den weiteren Punkten, die du mir nicht glauben willst (wolltest?) bitte meine "Assignments" nachlesen, vertiefen und dann erschließt sich das hoffentlich auch. Aber an sich habe ich alles (u.a. auch die zwei Arten der Petition, das Vorgehen der "zuständigen Stellen") schon vor längerer Zeit explizit in notwendiger Reduktion auf das AB hier erklärt. Hast leider eben immer überlesen oder nicht ernstgenommen so als Netzwerker, die sehr selektiv sich aussuchen, mit wem sie reden und über wen.

Diese Art der Petition an das FA (verwaltungsjuristische Begriffe erpare ich mir hier, wie immer, denn wir sind in einem Anglerforum, in dem jeder verstehen soll!) , 2 unterschiedliche Begriffe sind hierzu gefallen von Grünknochen und von mir, ist ein Grundrecht nach Art. 17 GG, auch wenn begrifflich dort nicht so genannt.

Eine Eingabe einer Petition an den Bundestag ist übrigens nicht zwingend an 50000 Unterschriften gebunden, das Anspruch steht sogar lt. Bundesverfassungsgericht gemäß Art 17 GG jediglichen Gruppierungen oder gar Einzelpersonen zu, die Hürde ist als "Querulantensperre" festgelegt, nicht als absolut zu sehen, auch wenn immer so dargestellt gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja doch etwas beruhigt:  Dachte schon du bist der klassiche Jurist, der bis zum Tode vertritt: Was ich nicht kenne oder nicht verstanden habe, das gibt es nicht!
> 
> Freut mich, dass mein Vorgehen, das eigentlich dich und nicht Grünknochen zum Nachstudium anregen sollte, dir Wissenszugewinn bringt und hoffe, du wirst nun meine Einlassungen, dass selbstverständlich eine Petition an das Finanzamt möglich ist, auch wenn dies sogar anscheinend Juristen unbekannt ist. Zu den weiteren Punkten, die du mir nicht glauben willst (wolltest?) bitte meine "Assignments" nachlesen, vertiefen und dann erschließt sich das hoffentlich auch. Aber an sich habe ich alles (u.a. auch die zwei Arten der Petition, das Vorgehen der "zuständigen Stellen") schon vor längerer Zeit explizit in notwendiger Reduktion auf das AB hier erklärt. Hast leider eben immer überlesen oder nicht ernstgenommen so als Netzwerker, die sehr selektiv sich aussuchen, mit wem sie reden und über wen.
> 
> ...



Für mich war es sprachlich immer eine Beschwerde. Letztlich ist Beschwerde aber auch eine Petition. Allerdings wird in der Tat bei Behörden in der Regel der Begriff Beschwerde verwendet, während bei Parlamenten Petition gebräuchlich ist. Darüber bin ich gestolpert. Ok, ich hätte mir auch seit meinem Staatsexamen mal wieder den 17 GG durchlesen können, dann wäre es mir wohl gleich aufgefallen. Wie heißt es so schön: "Der Blick ins Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung!" - Hat sich hier mal wieder bewahrheitet. War bei mir also ein Papiergroschen mit Fallschirm.


----------



## torstenhtr (29. August 2019)

Ich habe zwar insb. in Hinblick auf die Petitionsbegründung erhebliche Zweifel, aber habe trotzdem gezeichnet.

Was mir grundsätzlich auffällt:
Auf Netzwerk Angeln findet man eine durchaus gut geschriebene Argumentation:
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...erkennung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta.html

Warum unterstützt man nicht den Verantwortlichen dieser Petition nicht mit solchen Ausführungen?
Weil die Aktion vom DAFV unterstützt wird?
Macht es Sinn die Hasskappe abzulegen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar insb. in Hinblick auf die Petitionsbegründung erhebliche Zweifel, aber habe trotzdem gezeichnet.
> 
> Was mir grundsätzlich auffällt:
> Auf Netzwerk Angeln findet man eine durchaus gut geschriebene Argumentation:
> ...



wenn du erst liest, was Netzwerker auf facebook zu der Petition schreiben und wie über den Ersteller der Petition als Anglerkollege geschrieben wird, dann wirst du dich als Angler schämen ... nachdem du dich ausgekotzt hast ...


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2019)

Und wenn die Niveau-Limbostange nicht weiter runter geht, Toni,
buddelst du noch ein Loch drunter her.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Niveau-Limbostange nicht weiter runter geht, Toni,
> buddelst du noch ein Loch drunter her.



du warst nicht gemeint, aber den Schuh ziehst du dir an .. interessant

wenn das

aber dennoch, man kann als Netzwerker ja anderer Meinung sein, aber so WIE da von einem Netzwerker geschrieben wird und ein Angler, der initiiert, diffamiert wird und das unter dem Namenszusatz 100% Netzwerk Angeln ist erbärmlich!
Dass du dich von dieser Art  nicht distanzierst, ist an sich entäuschend, hatte sonst fast einen anderen charakterlichen Eindruck von dir ...


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja doch etwas beruhigt:  Dachte schon du bist der klassiche Jurist, der bis zum Tode vertritt: Was ich nicht kenne oder nicht verstanden habe, das gibt es nicht!
> 
> Freut mich, dass mein Vorgehen, das eigentlich dich und nicht Grünknochen zum Nachstudium anregen sollte, dir Wissenszugewinn bringt und hoffe, du wirst nun meine Einlassungen, dass selbstverständlich eine Petition an das Finanzamt möglich ist, auch wenn dies sogar anscheinend Juristen unbekannt ist. Zu den weiteren Punkten, die du mir nicht glauben willst (wolltest?) bitte meine "Assignments" nachlesen, vertiefen und dann erschließt sich das hoffentlich auch. Aber an sich habe ich alles (u.a. auch die zwei Arten der Petition, das Vorgehen der "zuständigen Stellen") schon vor längerer Zeit explizit in notwendiger Reduktion auf das AB hier erklärt. Hast leider eben immer überlesen oder nicht ernstgenommen so als Netzwerker, die sehr selektiv sich aussuchen, mit wem sie reden und über wen.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich verschärft nach Wikipedia Jurist an...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Ach wie witzig ...


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Wie? Eigentlich brauchst Du nur erklären, in welcher fachlichen Beziehung Du zu dem Genre stehst. Also los...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. August 2019)

Als Nichtjurist fällt mir auf, das hier aus Sicht der Juristen zwar vorzüglich über den rechtlichen Aspekt gestritten wird, das liegt in der Natur des Berufsbildes, aber abseits der juristischen Konsequenz gibt es ja auch eine andre Komponente. 

Und selbst wenn die Petition gegen Lanz und Merkel auch für mich durchaus belustigend und wenig ernst zu nehmend sind, so ist aber in den Beispielen deutlich, es geht um die Anzahl der Unterstützer. 

Wenn sich eine sehr große Zahl der Bevölkerung in den Petitionen engagiert hätte,  wären beide heute wohl nicht mehr in den Funktionen tätig, ungeachtet der Rechtswirksamkeit des Anliegens.

Mit 50.000 Unterstützern ist jedenfalls schon mal eine respektable Menge zusammen gekommen und das obwohl ja viele Grüppchen hier ihr Süppchen kochen.

Man stelle sich mal vor, es ginge den Beteiligten wirklich um die Sache und nicht darum, in der Dauerschleife ihren Kampf zu beweihräuchern.


----------



## torstenhtr (29. August 2019)

Nö muss er nicht, könntet ihr die Grabenkämpfe beenden? Ich habe in #51 Fragen gestellt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie? Eigentlich brauchst Du nur erklären, in welcher fachlichen Beziehung Du zu dem Genre stehst. Also los...



Jetzt wird's lustig.
Ich sage seit über 2 Wochen RICHTIGERWEISE wie es sich rechtlich bezüglich der Petition verhält und nun soll ich dafür mich hier erklären?

Das kommt mir so vor wie früher zu Zeiten von Franz Josef Strauß in Bayern, der auch immer, wenn er nicht mehr weiter wußte und fachlich widerlegt, fragte: "Haben Sie überhaupt Abitur?"

Aber sei dir gesagt, die Richtigkeiten meiner bewußt auf wesentliche reduzierten juristischen Ausführungen sind äußerst fundiert ...

Was bringst du mich zum Lachen ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Als Nichtjurist fällt mir auf, das hier aus Sicht der Juristen zwar vorzüglich über den rechtlichen Aspekt gestritten wird, das liegt in der Natur des Berufsbildes, aber abseits der juristischen Konsequenz gibt es ja auch eine andre Komponente.



Aber genau diesen anderen Aspekt, abseites jediglichen rechtl. Betrachtungen, habe ich doch öfters ausführlich aus meiner Sicht dargelegt, z.B. den Aspekt der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit usw.

siehe z.B.


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dass der Sinn einer Petition einer privaten onlinePlattfom primär der Öffentlichkleitsarbeit der Petitenten dient und die demokratischen Mitwirkung in den Vordergrund stellt, diesbezüglich ein Diskussionsforum pro/contra darstellt und auch die Möglichkeit der Änderung der Petitionsbegründung ermöglich aus Erkenntisgewinn, wird von den Plattformanbietern so auch explizit zur Eröffnung einer Petition mitgeteilt. Dewegen auch die Verlängerung der Unterzeichnung bis zu 6 Monaten erklärt.
> Wieso Offentlichkeitsarbeit? Dies erläutere ich hier jetzt nicht, obwohl mir scheint, dass einige wenige hier diese neue Art noch nicht richtig einschätzen können.
> Dass Entscheidungsträger aus Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive diese Diskussionen ,aber mitlesen ist sicher und mir auch in diesem Fall persönlich bekannt. Man nimmt sowas schon ernst. Das ist inzwischen eine wichtige Quelle zur Meinungsbildung.
> PETrA war ja gerade auch in anderer Sache bezüglich unserem Hobby medial präsent, was wohl Öffentlichkeit auch hier nun  mobilisiert hat.
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (30. August 2019)

Na, dann ist ja alles prima. Äußerst fundiert ist immer gut, welches Fundament das auch sein mag. Von mir aus insoweit Thema durch.

Jedenfalls wird's - da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher - in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar neue Dinge zu dem Thema geben...
Vielleicht liegt der Reiz ja in der Summe aller Aktivitäten...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar insb. in Hinblick auf die Petitionsbegründung erhebliche Zweifel, aber habe trotzdem gezeichnet.
> 
> Was mir grundsätzlich auffällt:
> Auf Netzwerk Angeln findet man eine durchaus gut geschriebene Argumentation:
> ...



Das Schreiben an die Oberfinanzdirektion, dass auf Netzwerk Angeln veröffentlicht wurde, ist m. E. deutlich zielführender, als die Petition oder der Strafantrag. Aus diesem Grunde haben auch Netzwerker dieses Schreiben mit ihrer Fachkompetenz unterstützt, obwohl man auch sagen muss, dass der Autor dieses Schreiben schon über hervorragende Fachkompetenz verfügt.

Ich persönlich bin jederzeit bereit, den DAFV oder andere Angelverbände mit meinem Wissen zu unterstützen. Dies habe ich auch Olaf Lindner in einem Telefonat genau so zugesichert. Bislang hat der DAFV aber darauf nicht zurückgegriffen. Muss er auch nicht. Ist die Entscheidung des DAFV. Da habe ich kein Problem mit. Der Autor dieses Schreibens hat mich gefragt und ich habe meine Senf dazu gegeben. Nur sprechenden Menschen kann man helfen. 

In politischen Auseinandersetzungen brauchst du Krieger und Diplomaten oder weniger martialisch ausgedrückt benötigst du ein Druck- und Drohpotential und Kompromissbereitschaft. Im DAFV haben wir aber nur Diplomaten und keine Kriege. Ohne Krieger kannst du aber keinen Druck aufbauen. Solange der DAFV dies nicht erkennt, werden seine Erfolge begrenzt bleiben.


----------



## Grünknochen (30. August 2019)

Weiter geht's:

https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/755-gemeinnützigkeit-von-peta-prüfen.html


P.S.: Hatte gestern noch mit Olaf Lindner ein langes, sehr nettes und konstruktives Gespräch. Ich bin positiv gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. November 2019)

Ich find's ganz cool, mal nachzuschauen, wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist. Das geht sehr einfach über openPetition. Hieraus ersehe ich, dass sich die Einreichung in Vorbereitung befindet.
M.a.W.: *Eine Petition gibt es - Stand jetzt - bisher nicht.*


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich find's ganz cool, mal nachzuschauen, wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist. Das geht sehr einfach über openPetition. Hieraus ersehe ich, dass sich die Einreichung in Vorbereitung befindet.
> M.a.W.: Eine Petition gibt es - Stand jetzt - bisher nicht.



Auf die Erklärung des DAFV bin ich ja mal gespannt. In dem Zusammenhang: Eigentlich wollte ja Georg Baumann in dieser Sache auch  am Ball bleiben und  nachhaken. Einen entsprechenden Reminder hatte er  bekommen. Siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ueber-50-000-unterschriften.347088/page-2

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. November 2019)

Moin Fischer am Inn, 

Georg ist am Ball - hat aber keine Neuigkeiten, die es zu vermelden gibt. Ich warte immer noch auf Antwort.  

LG, Georg


----------



## Grünknochen (19. November 2019)

Nun, der Ball liegt zunächst einmal bei einem gewissen Thomas Karches, angeblich wohnhaft in Adelsried. Übernommen hat er die Leitung v. einer Person namens H. Meter. Und genau da beginnt schon das Stochern im Nebel. Ich, wie vermutlich fast alle anderen am Thema interessierten auch,  habe wirklich keinerlei Ahnung, wer oder was diese Personen in der dreidimensionalen Wirklichkeit sind. Unter ersterem Namen finde ich lediglich einen Menschen, die als selbständiger Energieberater unterwegs ist bzw. sein soll. Ebenso ist mir völlig unbekannt, ob - von wem auch immer initiiert - jemals ein persönlicher Kontakt, also über E Mail hinausgehend, mit den beiden Protagonisten bestanden hat. Insbesondere auf Seiten solcher Akteure, die die ''Petition'' mit Engagement öffentlich unterstützt haben. *In Summe ist es zZ jedenfalls so, dass sich ca. 64.000 Einzelpersonen einem Petitionsvorhaben von Unbekannt angeschlossen haben.*

Im Übrigen: Im Prinzip ist es leider durchaus möglich, dass sich hinter den genannten Namen ne Luftnummer verbirgt, zumal auch openPetition keine Verifizierung der Identität betreibt. Es ist sogar denkbar, dass Mr. Unbekannt die Aktion gekapert hat, um sie durch Nichtstun ins Leere laufen zu lassen. Bleibt also zu hoffen, dass die Story gut ausgeht...


----------



## degl (19. November 2019)

Ich glaube das die "Welt" eher schon 4-Dimenional geworden ist..........würde mich nicht mehr wundern, wenn "clevere Strategen" gegen sich selbst eine Petion starten um zu beweisen, wie obsolet die ganze Aktion ist......warten wir es ab

gruß degl


----------



## Grünknochen (19. November 2019)

Absolut richtig. Z.Z. weiß man nix. Dh alles ist möglich. Ich selbst hatte lediglich den Eindruck, dass das Thema mit Erreichen der Mindeststimmen unter dem Stichwort Endspurt irgendwie durch war, was das allgemeine Interesse betrifft. Obwohl dieser Akt maximal den Endpunkt einer Startvorbereitung darstellte, das Rennen also erst beginnen kann, *wenn man nach dem Startschuss in Form der Einreichung der Petition überhaupt erst aus den Startblöcken kommt. *Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. November 2019)

Gibt es hier was Neues? Ist die Petition jetzt eingereicht? Was macht der DAFV?


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. November 2019)

Noch nicht eingereicht, kommt aber bald, wie mir gesagt wurde.


----------



## GandRalf (25. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Noch nicht eingereicht, kommt aber bald, wie mir gesagt wurde.


 ...von wem?


----------



## saza (27. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Noch nicht eingereicht, kommt aber bald, wie mir gesagt wurde.


Das würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo miteinander




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Noch nicht eingereicht, kommt aber bald, wie mir gesagt wurde.



seit der letzten Wasserstandsmeldung sind vier weitere Wochen vergangen. Die Weihnachtsfeiertage stehen vor der Tür, so dass wahrscheinlich die nächsten 2 Wochen auch nichts passieren wird.

Die Petition hat eindeutig ihre Knusprigkeitsgrenze überschritten.

@ Georg Bauman: Vielleicht sollte man bei der nächsten Nachfrage sich nicht nur mit dem Hinweis "demnächst" zufrieden geben, sondern weiter nachbohren was den die bisherigen Hinderungsgründe sind.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2020)

Nachdem ich nun an den Petitionsleiter vor einiger Zeit eine mail schrieb, wie es nun weitergeht und keine Antwort bekam, wie auch von seiten der DAFV nichts mehr diesbezülich zu hören ist, erscheint mir diese Petition als verpufft.

Wer als DAFV solches auf seiner website veröffentlicht (https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/324-angler-wehren-sich-petitionsziel-erreicht.html)
"Sobald die Zeichnungsfrist beendet ist und die Petition offiziell als erfolgreich anerkannt wird, wird sie dem Deutschen Bundestag und dem Finanzamt Stuttgart übergeben. Der DAFV wird versuchen in Absprache mit dem Petitionsleiter Thomas Karches eine öffentlichkeitswirksame Übergabe der Unterschriften zu organisieren."
und dann nicht weiter die Sache verfolgt -und wenn nur mit Informationen über den Sachverhalt-
zeigt
entweder 1) Desinteresse an der Sache selbst, man ist halt billig auf einen Zug medienwirksam hoffend aufgesprungen oder nur weil man Aktivität vortäuschen will,
oder 2) beweist den Tatbestand der Überforderung in der Weiterführung der Sache.

Für mich steht inzwischen außer Zweifel, dass beides, 1) + 2.), zutrifft!

Erbärmlich, wie sich der Verband präsentiert!


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Februar 2020)

Ich hüte mich davor, im vorliegenden Fall zu einem solchen Urteil zu kommen.

Die Frage ist, wer oder was ist openPetition (OP). 
OP ist eine private Plattform, in der lediglich durch eine funktioniernde E Mail Adresse verifizierte, also in Wirklichkeit unbekannte Personen ein Petitionsanliegen einstellen können, um in einem von ihnen festgelegten per Datum präzisierten zeitlichen Rahmen ebenfalls nur per E Mail verifizierte Unterstützer zu finden Näheres regeln die Nutzungsrichtlinien. Diese im Zweifel Einzelperson ist der sog. Petitionsverantwortliche, dh ihm allein steht das Verfügungsrecht über Petitum, Adressierung, Begründung sowie weitere Verwendung -insbesondere auch nach Ablauf der Zeichnungsfrist- zu. Welche (fiktive) Person dies im konkreten Fall ist, kann man jederzeit auf der Page vom OP nachlesen.
Nach Ablauf der Zeichnungsphase hat der Petitionsverantwortliche nach den Nutzungsbedingungen die Pflicht, die Petition beim ausgewählten Adressaten zeitnah einzureichen. Macht er dies nicht, wird die Petition nach Ablauf  von 12 Monaten ( nach Ende der per Enddatum bestimmten Sammlungsphase )aus dem Bestand genommen, es sei denn, OP macht von seinem Recht - nur bestehend für den Fall, dass sich die Petition an einen Petitionsausschuss richtet - Gebrauch, nach Ablauf von 3 Monaten ( nach Ende og Phase)) die Petition selbst auf den Weg zu bringen.

Schon damit sollte eigentlich klar sein, welche worst cases eintreten können, auf die Unterstützer der Petition keinerlei Einfluss haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2020)

@Grünknochen

was willst du nun konkret sagen?
Soll das eine Lehrstunde über OP sein ?

Wer Taten ankündigt, soll Taten zeigen; zeitnah und publik,
oder er macht sich unglaubwürdig bei Freund und Feind
und schadet damit sogar der angeführten Gemeinschaft.
Großmundig ist schon mancher an seinen Worten erstickt ...
Großmaulig wird er in Erinnerung bleiben ...


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Februar 2020)

Genau das, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. Februar 2020)

@ Georg Baumann

Hallo Georg,

bist Du eigentlich noch am Thema dran oder hast Du aufgegeben weil Du sowieso immer nur weiter vertröstet wirst auf "demnächst"?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. März 2020)

Hallo,

so wie das aussieht soll wohl ohne weitere Aufklärung Gras über die Sache wachsen.

Schlechte Nachricht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. März 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> @ Georg Baumann
> 
> Hallo Georg,
> 
> ...


Hi - sorry für meine späte Antwort. Das trifft es ganz gut. Zu den Hintergründen kriege ich aber auch keine klare Auskunft. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der DAFV auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist, ohne sich vorab mit dem Petitionssteller in Verbindung zu setzen. Jetzt kriegen die den nicht mehr ran.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2020)

passt doch
diese Professionalität ist einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. April 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

der DAFV hat jetzt eine Stellungnahme zu dieser missglückten Aktion abgegeben:









						Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA abschaffen – Initiator der Petition abgetaucht - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

64.684 Unterstützer hatte eine Online-Petition, die die Abschaffung der Gemeinnützigkeit für die sogenannte Tierrechtsorganisation PETA forderte. Nun...




					www.dafv.de
				




Naja, kann man so machen. Besser als totschweigen. Ich hoffe bloß, dass intern die Fehleranalyse und die Selbstreflektion deutlicher ausgefallen ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. April 2020)

tja, wenn man einfach nur ein fremdes Pferd sattelt, statt selbst tätig zu werden.....


----------



## kati48268 (21. April 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> der DAFV hat jetzt eine Stellungnahme zu dieser missglückten Aktion abgegeben:


Zitat aus der heutigen Veröffentlichung (reiner Zufall natürlich, dass das 1 Tag nach einem Artuikel dazu heut kommt):
_"Begleitend hat der DAFV mit dem Führer der Petition Verbindung aufgenommen, um den Prozess bei Bedarf weiter aktiv begleiten zu können. Über hundert Kontaktversuche über Monate verliefen jedoch, auch nach Erreichen des Petitionsziels, zu keiner relevanten Reaktion."_

Zitat aus einer mail des DAFV vom Jahreswechsel 2019/2020:
"_der Kontakt zu Herrn Karches besteht._"

Die Schlüsse daraus ziehe jeder für sich selbst


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. April 2020)

Hallo miteinander,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Schlüsse daraus ziehe jeder für sich selbst



spannend ist vorrangig was die zwei (nun nicht mehr so ganz neuen) Protagonisten für Schlüsse daraus ziehen und ob sie die Kraft haben zu  reflektieren und sich und den DAFV weiter zu entwickeln. Der Weg bisher war gar nicht so schlecht. Der Dämpfer musste ja irgend wann mal kommen. Mal schauen wie und ob  sie das wegstecken und wie sie den Laden weiter entwickeln.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. April 2020)

Habe länger mit Alexander Seggelke dazu gesprochen. Ich kann nicht alles wiedergeben, aber ich fasse es kurz in meinen Worten zusammen: War etwas naiv und gutgläubig, da aufzuspringen. Aber ich persönlich habe die Petition auch beworben, da ich sie gut fand.  Die Lehre wird wahrscheinlich sein, Petitionen nur noch dann zu pushen, wenn es die eigenen sind. Das ist auch das, was ich daraus mitnehme: Nur dann zu promoten, wenn der Petent persönlich bekannt oder eine seriöse Organisation und ebenfalls vertrauenswürdig ist.


----------



## saza (1. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Habe länger mit Alexander Seggelke dazu gesprochen. Ich kann nicht alles wiedergeben, aber ich fasse es kurz in meinen Worten zusammen: War etwas naiv und gutgläubig, da aufzuspringen. Aber ich persönlich habe die Petition auch beworben, da ich sie gut fand.  Die Lehre wird wahrscheinlich sein, Petitionen nur noch dann zu pushen, wenn es die eigenen sind. Das ist auch das, was ich daraus mitnehme: Nur dann zu promoten, wenn der Petent persönlich bekannt oder eine seriöse Organisation und ebenfalls vertrauenswürdig ist.


Georg,
es gab genug Menschen, die vor dieser Petition gewarnt haben. Darunter auch Juristen. Keiner hat auf die kritischen Wortmeldungen zu dem Thema gehört. Alle sind wie die Lemminge gefolgt. Alle warten auf den Erlöser, der uns von der PETA-Pest befreit. Ebenso wird der Antrag von Gero Hocker gefeiert, ohne auch nur im geringsten darüber nachzudenken, was dieser Antragt für Schaden bei allen Vereinen anrichten könnte. Politische Stimmungsmache und das Werben um Wähler, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Die Angler und Anglerinnen werden ein weiteres Mal enttäusch, und die VAEGAZIS gehen auch gestärkt aus diesem Antrag hervor.
Den Karches Antrag hat letztendlich der DAFV versammelt. Wie auch immer der Verband jetzt die Realität verdreht, um das Gesicht zu waren, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
wundert dich nicht auch, der Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung? Nachdem andere Medien darüber berichteten,  mussten sie das Gewäsch ja veröffentlichen. Ich gehe mit dir jede Wette ein, hätten wir es nicht öffentlich gemacht, der DAFV hätte es totgeschwiegen.
Erstaunlich auch, dass alle sich vorher so für die Petition ins Zeug gelegt haben, jetzt dadurch glänzen, die Stallruhe einzuhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Mai 2020)

Ich kann jede Privatperson verstehen, die als Angler etwas bewegen will und Initiative aus besten Wissen und Gewissen startet, und dann die anglerschaftbekämpfende PETrA und die anglerschaftsspaltenden "Brüder im Geiste" im Nacken hat, dann verstummt und abtaucht.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und dann die anglerschaftbekämpfende PETrA und die anglerschaftsspaltenden "Brüder im Geiste" im Nacken hat, dann verstummt und abtaucht.


Du scheinst den Petenten und seine Gründe als Einziger zu kennen,
was mich aber nicht sonderlich überrascht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Mai 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Du scheinst den Petenten und seine Gründe als Einziger zu kennen,
> was mich aber nicht sonderlich überrascht.



Es war zunächst für keinen schwer, in das Vereinsleben eines Gleichnamigen aus gleichen Ort des Petitenten online einzusehen. Soweit an sich keine Überraschung für den, der sich gleich informiert hat.
Aber woher wollen manche wissen zu glauben, dass es einen und etwas nicht gibt, nur weil sie keinen Zugang zu ihm und es haben?
Wenn welche ihn nicht kennen, heißt das nicht zwingend, dass andere ihn dann auch nicht kennen , aber von "kennen" rede ich von mir nicht, oder hatte ich das gesagt?


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Mai 2020)

@saza Warum ich die Petition beworben habe, habe ich wiederholt erläutert. Dass der Petent abtaucht, hatten auch die Kritiker nicht auf dem Schirm. Ich ziehe daraus meine persönliche Lehre, die Gründe halte ich auch im Nachgang für richtig. Nebenbei: Hätte ich immer auf Juristen gehört im Leben, hätte ich so einiges nicht gemacht/erreicht. Erstens sind die sich auch nicht immer einig, zweitens ist es deren Job, Risiken so weit wie möglich zu minimieren. Die gehe ich aber mitunter trotzdem ein


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Mai 2020)

Freunde der kalten schleimigen Schuppen ! Bitte den Artikel ganz genau lesen.









						Medienrecht: PETA – wenn ein Krisenproduzent selbst in eine Medienkrise gerät
					

Der Verwaltungsgerichtshof Baden-Württemberg hat mit seinem aktuellen Urteil den deutschen Arm der Tierrechtsorganisation PETA, die sich im Spendenmarkt immer wieder mit dem Produzieren von Medienkrisen für tierhaltende Unternehmen einen Namen macht, selbst in eine Medienkrise gestürzt: Das...




					www.gvw.com


----------

